# Engine bay degreaser and cleaner



## Tewkes

Long story short, my egr boost pipe has a split in it and its plastered my engine in soot and oil and basically 12 years of **** too...

What's the best or good enough product to spray on and leave to lift the dirt?

Engine will be power washed with warm water so need to spray something first.

Thanks.

Here is the engine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarateKid

I've used Britemax Grime Out before to degrease an old oil-sodden engine before... and it worked wonders. Still needed a little agitation though with a (chemical resistant) brush for the stubborn areas.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

I use Astonish Degreaser, works well and no detailing price hike either!


----------



## steelghost

Surfex HD all day long. £17 for 5 litres, you could probably dilute it 50% for that job.


----------



## joe_con19

Britemax Grimeout defo worth a try n if it doesn't work it does great for cleaning tyres etc


----------



## Tewkes

Thanks. Any others or cheaper options? £10 max really as literally only need to do one engine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1714

I'd say any all in one cleaner/degreaser will do the job!


----------



## Gixxer6

I've used Autoglym Engine Cleaner in the past and it's a pretty good cleaner, just not that cost efficient when compared to other products. Costs about £9.50 for 1L at Halfords


----------



## CoachPJ

Cheap APC - 99p washing up liquid might do it with some agitation. 

Otherwise Britemax Grime out is fantastic stuff.

Hope that helps and best of luck


----------



## steelghost

£10 is what it costs for 1l of Surfex. Clearly much better value to buy the 5l container but if you don't need it, you don't need it.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Astonish is less than £5, never mind £10!

Got mine at a car boot for about £1.50.


----------



## chongo

Gixxer6 said:


> I've used Autoglym Engine Cleaner in the past and it's a pretty good cleaner, just not that cost efficient when compared to other products. Costs about £9.50 for 1L at Halfords


This is what you need:thumb: and easy to get.


----------



## Teufel

+1 for Britemax grime out just works and the smell makes it a pleasure to work with.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar

i've used Surfex HD on my old XKR, came up nicely. I didnt power wash mine, too scared to take a power wash to my engine bay! I sprayed and wiped and brushed where I could with an old toohbrush! The bits you can see came up nice!


----------

